# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Mondspoelmiddelen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Zin en onzin van mondspoelmiddelen.

Mondspoelmiddelen worden vaak aangeprezen voor een goede tandhygiëne, omdat ze gaatjes of tandplaque voorkomen, gezond voor het tandvlees zouden zijn, omdat ze zorgen voor een frisse adem, enz. 

Het effect van bijna al deze middelen is evenwel beperkt. Het is niet bewezen dat bepaalde stoffen die worden toegevoegd aan mondbaden (fluoride, plantenextracten, enzymen, peroxide, fenolverbindingen...) de vorming van tandplak of tandvleesontsteking kunnen voorkomen en een bijkomend voordeel bieden aan het poetsen van de tanden. 
Het probleem van spoelmiddelen is ook dat ze meestal maar kortdurend in de mond blijven. Eventuele actieve ingrediënten (zoals fluoride) worden uitgespuugd of lossen op in het speeksel. En spoeldranken komen niet onder het tandvlees, de plek waar vaak de oorzaak van een ontsteking zit. Spoelen moet dus zeker niet worden gezien als vervanging van tandenpoetsen, maar eventueel als een aanvulling hierop.
Fluoridenspoeling kan bijvoorbeeld gebruikt worden bij personen met een verhoogde kans op gaatjes. Bijvoorbeeld bij kinderen met een beugel, mensen met afwijkingen in de opbouw van het glazuur of mensen met aangetast glazuur. Ook bij jonge kinderen die zelf hun tandjes nog niet goed kunnen poetsen, kan een fluoride-mondspoelmiddel gebruikt worden als aanvulling bij het tandenpoetsen. 
Een spoelmiddel op basis van chloorhexidine kan in sommige gevallen wel nuttig zijn, bv. wanneer tanden poetsen moeilijk of onmogelijk is, zoals na het verwijderen van een tand of een operatie in de mond. Chloorhexidine is zeer effectief als antibacteriëel middel ter voorkoming van plak en tandvleesontsteking. Het mag echter slechts kort gebruikt worden vanwege de mogelijke bijwerkingen zoals verkleuring van tanden en tong en aantasting van de zoutsmaaksensatie, en ook bacteriën kan doden die nodig zijn in een gezonde mond. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

